# 2004 pathfinder Armada break problems



## Slockaby (Jul 25, 2019)

This car has been in my family since it was bought with 8 miles on it. For as long as I can remember about every 5,000 miles the cars brake light on the cluster will come on as if the parking brake is set while you’re driving. Once that happens the pedal has no pressure against it but the brakes still work. When this problem happens I pull over to the side of the road and shut the car off and restart. The car now has 190,000 miles on it and it seems to be doing this more frequently. The dealership has looked into it on and off the past 15 years but can never figure it out. Has anyone else had this problem and know how to fix it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The brake warning light is not only to alert the driver to the parking brake being applied, but also to notify the driver if the brake fluid level is low and/or there is a problem with the brake hydraulic system. Sometimes a bad switch or and circuit issue with the switch can cause the warning light to come on or sometimes the parking brake switch can fail, get loose or have a circuit issue and cause the light to come on. I would need more clarification on what the brakes are actually doing to suggest a possible cause. When you say that the pedal has no pressure against it but the brakes still work, is the pedal feel hard or does the pedal get soft and feels like it wants to go to the floor? If it's hard, I would suspect a booster check valve issue or booster issue. I know some of the Nissan booster do have sensors in them, but I don't know if they trigger the light or not. I believe they are just for those vehicles with Hill Decent Assist? If the pedal goes soft, which sounds more like what you are describing, I would suspect a faulty brake master cylinder, assuming you haven't found any brake fluid leaks in the brake hydraulic system.


----------

